# Which E-Collar?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

hello, i have an 11 month old black labrador retriever that has just been professionally trained for four months. i am now looking to get an e-collar for him to work with him and to hunt. i will be hunting him mainly for ducks. my question is which e-collar. i have narrowed it down to the tri-tronics sport basic or combo or on the other side a dogtra 1600ncp or 1700ncp. i am looking to keep my price under 300. if any of yall could direct to which is best. thanks


----------



## cstallings (Jul 24, 2007)

I’m trying to decide the exact same thing. They both have advantages and disadvantages. I’ve asked this question on two different forums. People on this forum usually like the dogtra and people on the other forum usually like TT. 

The dogtra has more individual levels (127). It is adjusted by a knob on the top. I kinda think that it has too many individual levels. It would take longer to jump from 26 to 58 (or any other level you want to use), because you have to rotate a knob and you don’t really know where 58 is. It also has a high low toggle switch. You have momentary, continuous, and a tone/buzz available at all times.

The TT combo has 20 levels. It has 1-5 with half increments and a low and high button for each. The increments are easily visable on a dial. This one gives you two levels at the same time with out having to adjust the sensitivity level. You have to pick momentary priority, continuous priority, or basic mode. Basic has 10 levels for C & M and a tone. Momentary priority has 20 levels of momentary and 10 continuous. Continuous priority has 20 levels of continuous and 10 of momentary. The tone is only available in the basic mode. The website should help http://altmoor.com/products/sportcombog3.html .

I like the feel of the dogtra better than the TT transmitter. I’m probably leaning toward the TT combo my self. It seems easier to operate and has a high and low that is easily accessible without changing anything. Assuming you have it on momentary priority or continuous priority.

This is probably a chevy/ford question. Either collar will probably work great. Look at the owner’s manual on the dogtra and TT website. They help

Good luck,
Carey


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

ya i dont think you can go wrong with either one. i use to train with TT but i've got myself a dogtra on the way. i like the smaller transmitter since i'll be using it out hunting as well as training. both have good qualities and will be good for training! find the best deal on which one you like and buy it!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

deltaman,

If your pup has just been with a pro, what does the pro use? The pro that worked with my pup uses Dogtra, so that's what I went with. Since the general consensus is that either one is a good collar, it was easier to translate what the pro had been doing if I used the same collar.

That way I didn't have to think about "is a low three the same as a 47 nick or 23 burn..." etc. 

As for the Dogtra having too many settings, I have one and don't find myself thinking about the exact setting (i.e. 47). You get comfortable using "about" 40, or "around" 50, and then you can always turn it up or down slightly from there, which is handy.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I love and use the 1700ncp from dogtra it has a 1/2 mile range and it's small enough for a wader pocket or to hang around your neck while hunting. It also has a belt clip similar to a cellphone w/ a quick disconnect.Also has great battery life takes a little longer to charge than the 3500 but still worth the wait i've gone mths without charging mine and i train alot.Feel free to drop me a PM w/ any questions you have about our products or order info.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I would definitly go with the Dogtra 1700 or 3500 best collars on the market is my opinion


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I like the Dogtra 1800, but my old 2000 is OK and the newer Dogtra models are probably fine, too. Maybe better. I switched to Dogtra over durability issues and have been pleased, but don't know how the new TT G2's are holding up. The TT G2 Flyway is a nice design. Lots to choose from.


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a TT Sport Basic G3. It is very simple to use and is expandable to 3 dogs. Extremely good product, especially for the money.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I wouldn't have anything but a TT. They generally have the reliability of a Zippo lighter. I bought my first one a 200LR used 18 yrs ago and it has taken a lickin and keeps on tickn. If $$$ is an issue go to www.collarclinic.com and price the reconditioned ones they have for sale.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I wouldn't have anything but a TT. They generally have the reliability of a Zippo lighter. I bought my first one a 200LR used 18 yrs ago and it has taken a lickin and keeps on tickn. If $$$ is an issue go to www.collarclinic.com and price the reconditioned ones they have for sale.


Same here. I have a TT "Judge" that is at least 16 years old or more and still works like new (pain to use because of the screw in contact points). I have countless other new models that have never once given me a problem. TT makes by far the best collar on the market and is and has been used by more top trainers than any other and most of the trainers you see using other brnads are doing so because of the incentives they have been offered to do so. 
I never understood the need for 50 levels of stimulation. Really? What for?


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Deltaman and Cstallings, I am now in your shoes looking at a new collar. I am contaplating the 1700ncp. What was your selection and how are they working out for you?


----------



## JDub (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone used the Innotech Field Pro? Feature wise it looks pretty good.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

TT-- I never have understood why dogtra uses the reastat dial, I really don't care to have to look to make sure the dial has or has not moved after rubbing up against something.
________
Portable vaporizer


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Highly recomend the dogtra- been using the 2 dog model 1702. The reastat dial has never been an issue as it is not that easy to turn-and the lcd display shows clearly the level that it is at. Mine has the vibe mode-really like that too.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

JDub said:


> Has anyone used the Innotech Field Pro? Feature wise it looks pretty good.


Don't have personal knowledge, but, Innotech is known for good customer service and products that need lots of service.

John


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I like my Dogtra 1800 with click on the dial 8 levels, I think. Momentary and continuous. Costs under $300, but NiMH, not the new lithium battery technology. Going strong starting its 4th year, I think.


----------



## greta (Nov 14, 2005)

How about the Sport Dog brand. I have the Sport Dog 1800. It has the ability to add up to 2 additional collars. It has 8 levels of continous as well as nick. It also has the tone, if you so desire it. I purchased it less than two years ago. This last fall, I was noticing that my dog wasn't responding and I called the company and actually talked to a person(this is rare these days) She took me through several steps adn then determined that the internal antenna of my collar had somehow broken off. They sent me a brand new collar, upon receipt of the collar, I was having difficulty with my old transmitter recognizing the new collar, I again called them and within three days I had a brand new transmitter. Customer service. Customer Service, Customer Service. The are totally waterproof and have replaceable, rechargeable batteries. They also have a camoflagued colored one too for more dedicated waterfowlers. I am sold on them. I think around $239 for the upland(orange collar) and $279 for the waterfowler.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm a TT guy. They treat me right and their collars last for years. 

/Paul


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

TT has awesome customer service as well should you ever need it.
________
Wendie 99


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

You gotta be consistant with your corrections and a click in collar is the only way to do that TT is the best out there and we've tried em all and we always reach for the TT


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I have used the innotek won't have another one went TT and won't go to anything else the new G2 recievers are smaller the the collar as a whole is very reliable had the classic 70 and then went to the field 80m G2


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

For the money I'd say the Dogtra 1700, 1900 or 3500 NCP collars are a great bargin! TT collars are great too, I personally use one, but they are more money for a very similar product as far as range, options, and customer service goes. I sell them all and sell about the same number of TT verces Dogtra, many Sport combo's and 1700 NCP collars.


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a dogtra 2000 and TT 500 G2-2 dog set.

The dogtra is definitely hotter and prior to the G2's being water proof I would have told you the dogtra was better-in fact my 2000 transmitter spent 6 hours on the bottom of West lake one November morning but came up working and continued to do so-can't complain about it not being water proof!!

I do prefer my G2 now and to run 2 collars is a bonus but as always be sure who has 'what' on and who's running and who's in the truck.
Jim


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I would pay for a TT before I took another brand for free. In 20 yrs of dog training thats all I have ever owned.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been using Dogtra ecollars (#2000) for well over 5 yrs. now including their remotes. The quality and longevity of their equipment is the best in my book. Customer service is A-1. I have not had to use it much but the two times I did the service was 110%. The dependability of the Dogtras has outweighed any TT ecollars I've owned which is why I switched to Dogtra in the first place. Just ordered a couple of new ones. 

Pat


----------



## JDub (Jan 23, 2008)

I just placed my order for a Dogtra 3500 NCP Super-X. Up until yesterday I was sure I was going to purchase the TT Sport Combo, but changed my mind at the last minute. I have a feeling that Jake's going to be pretty sensitive to stimulation and I figured that the Dogtra will give me the most control in that regard, plus a little more range never hurts (so I've heard). Jake does well in the back yard and on the leash with general obedience, but is hit or miss at best in almost every other environment (likes to retrieve just as many decoys as ducks). I've been able to glean quite a bit of information on the web, and in this forum, on introducing the ecollar and general obedience training, but I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a good DVD/Video that teaches retriever training using an ecollar?


----------

